# BNR34 Multi-function display



## GTRfanatic (Oct 19, 2019)

Hi all I’ve finally got a GTR but as usual the MFD is cracked, so I’m looking for a new display. Ive see a lot of older posts of people having the replacement screens but none of recent. If you have one or know of a reputable dealer here in the UK that would be excellent. Thank you.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Best option

buy it from Hong Kong, from the R34 GTR MFD guy on Facebook

super nice guy, 

its where i bought mine, arrived promptly, was £240 ish


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

GTRfanatic said:


> Hi all I’ve finally got a GTR but as usual the MFD is cracked, so I’m looking for a new display. Ive see a lot of older posts of people having the replacement screens but none of recent. If you have one or know of a reputable dealer here in the UK that would be excellent. Thank you.


Purchased mine from Alex (Facebook user name R34 GTR MFD)along with reverse camera kit and various other parts he sells.

Top seller and knows the parts well.

Tabz


----------



## GTRfanatic (Oct 19, 2019)

TABZ said:


> Purchased mine from Alex (Facebook user name R34 GTR MFD)along with reverse camera kit and various other parts he sells.
> 
> Top seller and knows the parts well.
> 
> Tabz


This might be a dumb question, but what is the reverse camera kit? For your radio display or MFD?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

For the mfd 

its aftermarket add on that the guy sells 

means you use the mfd screen for reverse camera 









Project GT-R Gadgets Up - Speedhunters


So it was off to Nakamura-san at Worx Auto Alarm, the drive from Tokyo to rural Chiba being one of the most stressful I’ve ever had in my GT-R. It wasn’t the 4,000rpm fuel cut – as set by Ennio so I didn’t cause any engine issues prior to fitting a pair of Tomei Poncams and a metal head gasket – …




www.speedhunters.com


----------

